# Help! my "GeForce 4 488 Go" is not supported.

## bassvandijk

I just bought a notebook with a "GeForce 4 488 Go" graphics card.

I emerged nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx and updated my XF86Config file,

but when I:

modprobe NVdriver

I get an error message saying that my device is not recognized!

It seems that the nvidia driver doesn't support my graphics card

I tought that the nvidia drivers had support for all the nvidia chips... 

but the weird thing is that the "GeForce 4 488 Go" isn't mensioned on the nvidia site.

When I do a google search on "GeForce 4 488 Go" I get only one result. Unfortunally the link is to a german linux site. (And my german is not that good)

When i searched the nvidia site a little bit further I found the following thread on the their forum. (It looks like these guys are having the exact same problem as I have)

Can anybody help?

(I fear the worst!   :Sad:  )

----------

## rojaro

well, i've read that german thread at linux-community.de but there is also nothing that can help you with this. i've read there that one guy made it work with the precompiled rpm packages and mandrake linux but he didnt mention any details.

----------

## Malakin

Did you try nvidia-kernel 4191?

What notebook did you buy? Nvidia's site doesn't mention the existance of a 488 go, only up to a 460 go.

----------

## bassvandijk

 *Malakin wrote:*   

> Did you try nvidia-kernel 4191?

 

The 4191 README sais that my card isn't supported...

 *rojaro wrote:*   

> i've read there that one guy made it work with the precompiled rpm packages and mandrake linux but he didnt mention any details.

 

That's interesting! To bad my german isn't that good (I'm dutch)

----------

## pbuytels

I did some research on the Geforce4 488 Go and according to several sources it is an NV18 GPU and it's id is 0x187.

In the readme you are referring to i can see it in the supported list as an NV18 Pro.

So i guess it is supported in that driver release, but that's not the driver that is in the stable portage tree.

To install the 1.4 driver package type this in a shell:

#export ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

After that you can download the updated packages with:

#emerge -u nvidia-glx

It will update a lot of packages so you'd better check first with:

#emerge -up nvidia-glx

I'm going to try this tonight because i also have the same problem with the current (1.3) NVdriver.

By the way Bas, did you buy an "Aldi Laptop" ?

----------

## bassvandijk

```

BASSBOX / # export ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

BASSBOX / # emerge -up nvidia-glx

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild    U ] sys-devel/perl-5.8.0-r10 [5.8.0-r9]

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.5 [4.3-r1]

[ebuild    U ] sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4-r1 [1.1.4]

[ebuild    U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.2.2-r1 [3.2.2]

[ebuild    U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.2 [2.3.1-r2]

[ebuild    U ] dev-libs/expat-1.95.5-r1 [1.95.4]

[ebuild    U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.3-r2 [2.1.2-r2]

[ebuild    U ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.1-r1 [2.1]

[ebuild    U ] x11-base/xfree-4.3.0 [4.2.1-r2]

[ebuild    U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4p-r1 [1.4p]

[ebuild    U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.57 [2.54]

[ebuild    U ] x11-libs/xft-2.0.1-r1 [2.0.1]

[ebuild  N   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4191-r2

[ebuild  N   ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.4191-r1

```

It's emerging right now...

pbuytels, if this works you'll have my ethernal gratitude!!!

And yes, I bought an Aldi Laptop  :Very Happy: ...

which I think was a really good deal, I mean:

Pentium 4 2.6 Ghz

512 MB DDR

40 GB IBM

GeForce 4 488 Go 64 MB

CD/CDRW/DVD

FireWire

Infrared

3x USB 

15'' TFT

3 year warranty

...

for 1579,- Euro

pbuytels, did you also bought this laptop?

----------

## bassvandijk

I T   W O R K S  ! ! ! ! !

pbuytels, you totally made my day! thnx.

emerging quake3 right now  :Smile: 

----------

## Malakin

 *Quote:*   

> Did you try nvidia-kernel 4191?

  *Quote:*   

> The 4191 README sais that my card isn't supported... 

 Looks like it worked after all :-)

----------

## rbonthond

 *bassvandijk wrote:*   

> And yes, I bought an Aldi Laptop ...
> 
> which I think was a really good deal, I mean:
> 
> Pentium 4 2.6 Ghz
> ...

 

oke... is the aldi also open on koopzondag ?  :Wink: 

btw, bas, be carefull with

```

   export ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

   emerge -up nvidia-glx

```

since this would upgrade all to unstable.

it is safer to do:

```

   ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p nvidia-glx

```

since this would only upgrade what is needed for nvidia-glx unstable.

alles oke ?

----------

